# ID: Nerite or ?



## giypsy (Oct 6, 2009)

So I have had two Tiger Nerites die within a few weeks of purchase, an
Olive {the color of an eggplant} cruising around by itself, eggs firmly
affixed to everything and now . . .










What the heck are these if I am not supposed to be able to hatch
Nerites in fresh water? It may be a moot question as I shot
this while preparing to clean the tanks, who knows if they will
survive.

They are about half the size of a pencil eraser in circumference.
The White Cloud Mountain minnows seem to think they should 
be a tasty snack but are unsuccessful in getting them.


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

you most likely have a contamination of another snail species.

I attempted to breed Nerite snails at one point last year. The eggs hatch into a larvae that require phytoplankton to survive. If you scour the internet, you will hear of "success" stories here and there, but I have never seen any documented proof/procedure. 

The Nerites you get from retailers are wild caught, and come from all types of water; Marine, Brackish, and fresh; They seem to survive anywhere.

It is hard to tell the snail species from your photo. If you did indeed breed the Nerites, I would liove to hear the specifics.! update us with a new photo in a couple weeks.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I used to see this snail when I was a kid in Ohio and I used to get frog eggs and other stuff from ponds. They are small, native snails, _Gyraulus_ species.


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

Those snails are a member of the Planorbidae species. The ones you have look exactly like the ones in my betta's tank. They only stay very small and they are pretty good little cleaners.

I have a Zebra nerite(also called Tiger nerites) that is over two years old and she lays eggs everywhere and I have yet to see any of the offspring, even when there was a male in there. Some people have had nerites successfully reproduce in their freshwater tanks but what kind of conditions they need for this, I don't know.

EDIT: I attached a picture of one of my snails. It's not a great picture but you can see the similarity.


----------



## giypsy (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks folks. 
I did a little research after reading your posts; seems they came in
on some Peacock I bought a couple of months ago. Since they are algae eaters,
they earn a place in our motley aquatic crew.


----------



## Red Fern (Apr 29, 2010)

Edit: oops i noticed Red_Rose's post.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

looks like a ramshorn snail


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

Are these what are also called "pond snails" or does that just refer to hitch-hikers in general? I have something that looks just like that too but I think they only stay small because the loaches eat the big ones. I used to have ones that were a quarter inch in size!


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

Emily6 said:


> Are these what are also called "pond snails" or does that just refer to hitch-hikers in general? I have something that looks just like that too but I think they only stay small because the loaches eat the big ones. I used to have ones that were a quarter inch in size!


Pond snails are a member of the Physidae family. Both pond and some species of ramshorns are classified as hitch hikers or "pest" snails. I personally like them because they are a great clean up crew although I much prefer ramshorns.

If you go into this link, scroll down until you come across "Family Physidae". Just below that is "Family Planorbidae" so you can see the difference between the two snail species.


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

Ok, well mine are definitely a flat ramshorn-style snail. Thanks for the link, though! The pictures are helpful.


----------

